# [SOLVED] Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

I built a custom pc and have been getting BSOD randomly for the past two months now. I've done a windows 7 repair. I've ran memtest 86 for 5 or 6 hours with no errors, I found out that my motherboard didn't support my 8gb of g skill ram so now I have the same Kingston hyper x for 16gb. Ran memtest again for over 5 hours with no errors. I've RMA my video card b/c when I ran 3dmark11 I'd get a BSOD every time it tried to test the benchmark of the gpu. With my new GPU it does not due that anyone but I still get random BSOD. I've ran the chkdsk/ f, I've updated my drivers... So I have no idea and any help would be much appreciated and good karma for the one who helps me resolve my reoccurring BSOD issues. 

AMD Phenom II x4 955 3.2 ( overclocked to 3.6)
Asus m4a88t-evo usb3 
Nvidia geforce gt 430
Kingston Hyper x genesis ddr3 1600 KHX1600C9D3X2K2/8GX
Kingston Hyper x limited edition ddr3 1600 KHX1600C9D3X1K2/8GX
( the only difference between them in the x1 vs. x2 means a different special edition but KHX1600C9D3 is on my motherboard support list and the k2 means 2 sticks of ram)
HITACHI Deskstar 7K3000 HDS723015BLA642 (0F12114) SATA 6.0Gb/s 1.5 TB 7200RPM 64mb cache

here are my mini dump files from the past month and I know it's got something to do with the ntoskrnl.exe and have researched it for a few weeks now but with no resolve so I hope posting this will help b/c I do not want to pay a tech to fix it. Thanks Darren 
*
*


*
*


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Please ignore my grammars... *With my new GPU it does not do* that anymore* but I still get random BSOD.*


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

And I have a Corsair HX 650 PSU, windows 7 64 bit, a retail windows 7, it was an upgrade so I had to put the iso image on a dvd to install onto my pc, I also have my hard drive partitioned 1221.74 gb for windows 7, 159.19 gb for linux ubuntu 10.10, and 16.60 gb for swap area. In the disk management it says all partitions are healthy. I do not recall any BSOD while on ubuntu or my screen saver is on... but for windows 7 is a different story random BSOD while surfing the web, watching videos, even if i turn off my monitor and leave my pc running over night... thought this extra info might help


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

13 memory dumps from 13 Oct to 03 Nov 2011 (22 days)
7 different BSOD error codes
4 different causes blamed
This is most likely a hardware failure. But, it can also be caused by compatibility issues, low-level driver problems, or even malware.

Your Netgear Wireless driver dates from 2007. Please download a fresh copy of the most current, Win7 compatible drivers for this device. *DO NOT* use Vista drivers - they will cause BSOD's!

If this doesn't stop the BSOD's, please post back with the information requested above. While waiting for a reply, please try these free diagnostics:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> Memory Diagnostics (read the details at the link)
> HD Diagnostic (read the details at the link) - Test *ALL* of the hard drives.
> ...


If this is a wireless USB device, here's my rant about them:


> I do not recommend using wireless USB devices.
> These wireless USB devices have many issues with Win7 - and using Vista drivers with them is almost sure to cause a BSOD.
> An installable wireless PCI/PCIe card that's plugged into your motherboard is much more robust, reliable, and powerful.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110311-21855-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov  3 02:23:46.664 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:45:34.162
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckAging+50 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  plugin-contain
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_nt!MiCheckAging+50
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`0329ace0 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110111-23306-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov  1 04:59:13.394 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:11:27.503
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+45f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+45f
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c000001d fffff800`03291a0f fffff880`0a786130 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102711-17284-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 27 18:56:42.028 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:54:17.184
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+745c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`084134e0 fffff880`02d4b45c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102611-15038-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Oct 26 04:38:20.673 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:03.781
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!NtQueryValueKey+373 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  WmiPrvSE.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffe280`06f897a4 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0334f2d5 00000000`00000007
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102611-15865-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Oct 26 03:40:10.425 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:54.534
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+117 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000056 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`030f2da7
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102611-14820-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Oct 26 03:36:00.626 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 9:27:52.109
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+117 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000056 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`030b7da7
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102211-15412-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 05:09:39.889 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:40.387
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckAging+50 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  3DMark11Worklo
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_nt!MiCheckAging+50
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`03098ce0 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102211-16348-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 04:54:52.533 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:44:05.047
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+46485 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  3DMark11Worklo
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41287_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+46485
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041287 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102211-20186-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 22 04:09:04.771 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 13:18:36.285
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckAging+50 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_nt!MiCheckAging+50
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`0309cce0 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102011-17534-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 20 05:15:11.633 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 10:28:39.772
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+fe )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ExpReleaseResourceForThreadLite+fe
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`0308807e fffff880`0b92cf60 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101811-29187-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 18 18:45:10.855 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 2:53:06.354
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!SwapContext_PatchXSave+b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  plugin-contain
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`235e7409 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0309080c
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101711-16161-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 17 15:50:11.429 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 15:42:34.945
Probably caused by : hardware ( win32k!EngDebugPrint+5c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 000000BE
Arguments fffff960`0033f9f8 82000003`c9500001 fffff880`0a0bf170 00000000`0000000b
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101311-17986-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 13 03:39:09.279 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:55:33.403
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiCommitThreadWait+15d )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiCommitThreadWait+15d
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff880`7029da7a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030e8ebd
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I uninstalled my netgear wireless usb adapter b/c I have a pci adapter too. But I received another BSOD while running windows 7 & vista exe file so it cann't be the usb adapter. I attached the new mini dump file too in the zip file. I don't think i have malware, I've ran malware bytes with no results and use Microsoft security essentials and ran their scan with no results too. Thanks Darren


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Have you run the hard drive and memory diagnostics that I suggested earlier? If so, what were the results?

Once you've run the diagnostics, please run Driver Verifier according to these instructions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110411-20779-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov  4 18:22:21.935 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:52.075
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeUnstackDetachProcess+90 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  findstr.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KeUnstackDetachProcess+90
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa80`55a2a1e4 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`032b6740
BiosVersion = 0307   
BiosReleaseDate = 12/15/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I tried running the Hard drive test but it could not find my drive. I called Hitachi and the support tech told me they would replace my drive if I wanted but because the drive fitness test couldn't find my drive doesn't mean that it is not working correctly. SO, I unplugged my hard drive and attached my old hard drive with windows xp and got a blue screen during the boot up... I think this means it's not the hard drive. Do you think it could be the motherboard? I also ran chkdsk / r / f with no bad sectors and sfc / scannow with no issues found...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Run the SeaGate SeaTools diaognostic. 
ALso run the memory diagnostic.

A BSOD with another hard drive isn't a sure diagnosis - but it does make one wonder about what's causing the issue (and that's another reason to run the memory diagnostic).


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Since I thought my motherboard was the culprit, I called ASUS and said it was not a motherboard issue and that since my ram was compatible and passed memtest I would have to manually set my ram timings and voltage since this is an common issue they say. I was overclocking my cpu, my ddram 3 ram was set to be at 1200 lower than 1333. Another option would be to set it at 1500 instead of 1600. Since it was at 1200 and the voltage was at 1.65 instead of 1.5 so I lowered it to 1.50. Do you think that could have been the problem? I'll see if i get another BSOD in the next day or two.


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I'll try the seagate one. I ran memtest again through the night last night and it passed 7 tests and no errors. I hope it was the voltage I just fixed.


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I tried running 3dmark11 again to see if the voltage made and difference... got another blue screen and added my newer minidumps to the zip. This is so frustrating, Do you think at pc service tech that would come to my house could figure it out?


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I ran the seagate tool for a short test and passed and ran a long one and got only to 50% but I have to leave so I will run it again tomorrow. I really think it's my motherboard, because my video card was cutting in and out and that caused one BSOD while I didn't have my gpu installed.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I haven't heard of the RAM issue with the Asus M4 series of boards, but will keep it in mind when doing further troubleshooting. Thanks for the tip!

Please return your system to stock values (no overclock) while we're troubleshooting your issues. Once we fix the issues without the overclock, then you can gradually increase the overclock to see what sort of stability you can get with an overclock.

It'd be easier (and cheaper) to take your system to a tech than it would be to have someone come to the house.

If you wish to pursue the overclocking of your system, we have an overclocking forum here: Overclocking - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Ran the seagate tool and my hard drive passed.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

More diagonstics/stress tests:



> FurMark download site: FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net
> *FurMark Setup:*
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> ...





> Prime95 download site: Free Software - GIMPS
> *Prime95 Setup:*
> - extract the contents of the zip file to a location of your choice
> - double click on the executable file
> ...





> *More Video Stress Tests:*
> 1. Thanks to VirGnarus for finding this test: https://simtk.org/home/memtest
> 2. Two other video stress tests (may be more stressful than FurMark):
> NOTE: I have had reports that some ISP's will block this website
> ...





> *CPU Stress Tests:*
> Only need to run 1 or 2 of the tests under most circumstances. I haven't used any of the tests myself, so I listed all that I was able to find.
> - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19182&lang=eng
> - 7Byte : Hot CPU Tester Pro
> ...


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I ran Furmark for 30 minutes and my GPU was max'ed out for at least 20 to 25 minutes on temp at 78*C. I'm also still overclocking, and I've ran OCCT or Prime95 when I first set up my overclock and ran it for about 6 hours with no issues. I really think it's my motherboard cause in the newegg feedback people that were have the issues with the video ati raedon 4250 chipset we're also having BSOD issues. Also today I notice there was static noise in my audio which is also from my motherboard. Thanks for all your help so far, I really appreciate it and I'll try out any other advice you have too, but I'm gonna call ASUS again maybe even upgrade my motherboard to a 990fx...


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

ASUS told me to run a cpu diagnostic... That"s a stress test right?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

See the CPU Stress Tests in my previous post.


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Ran Prime95 again for 6 hours 15 minutes and had 0 warnings and 0 errors. I didn't run anything in your "cpu stress test" because I ran Prime95 on "Small FFTs" and don't really see a any difference one of those test would make. My four cores were running at max capacity pretty much and If it was the cpu was bad I'm sure it would have crashed or failed. But for kicks I'll run 7byte Burnin64. One good thing was I got to see how my new heatsink works and it keep my cpu at a 45*C during prime95 so that's pretty good.


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Just ran 7byte hot cpu for about 30 minutes and stopped it with no errors found. It said it was testing memory, cpu, hard drive, prime test, and mmx ( i dont know what that was) but pretty much everything I felt we've tested before, I can do it again tomorrow but just didnt want to sleep with my pc running hot and all the fans on making to much noise. Thanks


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Hey there. I haven't received a BSOd in about two weeks now. The only thing different I've been doing is not using the ASUS turbo unlocker. Still probably gonna upgrade to the ASUS 990fx board here at the end of the month, just waiting to see if any deals or specials pop up. So this just kinda makes me think it is my motherboard/ turbo unlocker. Thanks


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

" I haven't received a BSOd in about two weeks now." Knocking on wood.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

In most cases 2 weeks BSOD free means that the problem is fixed.
Good luck and thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Well... I installed a new motherboard today and would you believe it another BSOD. I haven't changed any components in pc and had not had a BSOD for over a month ( I stop using the turbo v unlocker but if I unlocked it then I would receive a random BSOD). The only strange thing is that ASUS AI suite II is suppose to work with my ASUS 990fx and it will not install. I've tried downloaded it from the ASUS site and nothing as well. I found it quite strange and was receiving pop up errors and had to re-install my old motherboard to just to uninstall the AI suite II. I talked with 3 different ASUS support and they said that it should work with my motherboard and one or two said maybe that it is a bad motherboard. It's been quite a pain that I had to uninstall and re-install my pc so 4 times today and now, thinking everything was all good again I was watching a podcast a the sound muffled and boom BSOD. Please help I've attached the minidump. Thanks Darren


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Just got another when after a few minutes of watching the podcast again...


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I just ran 3dmark11 and nothing as well as furmark. Another thing is that i can't access my realtek audio manager . It's another thing I installed with my motherboard disc, i have audio with my phones so maybe I've gotten another bad motherboard... I can't believe this


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I some how managed to install AI suite II, i downloaded a patch even though it was for intel asus sabertooth's... I also just notice that it says I have 16bg but only 12 usable... maybe a bad ram slot?


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I just checked my ram too and they're all in the slots... and they were working fine on my other motherboard before I put them in this 990fx


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Never mind about the 12gb usable... I reseated them again and now it say i have all 16gb... I'm gonna try watching the podcast video again hope that it was my stupidity on not have the 1st slot of ram installed correctly... Wish me luck... Thanks a lot and sorry for any inconveniences...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Your Netgear wifi driver is likely involved - it is Vista SP0 era - 

```
[font=lucida console]scmndisp.sys    Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)[/font]
```
http://sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=scmndisp.sys


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Just uninstalled my netgear wifi through the control panel -> programs and features... Hopefully I don't have anymore BSOD... I left my pc running through the night and it shut down unexpectedly but the digital clock in the room is flashing as well... but no other clocks in the house lost power, I though that was strange and they are not on the same outlet or surge protector. Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Hi - 

Given the room clock, perhaps a circuit breaker tripped..?

See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers -
Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run at least 24 hours. If the system BSODs while D/V is running, re-run the jcgriff2 BSOD app.

Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I got another BSOD this morning/afternoon after 8 days without any. So I definitely think it was human error on my part by not having the first slot of ram seated properly earlier. Blue screen view says it was HDAudBus.sys and Wdf01000.sys. I did however make two changes last night. First, I reinstalled netgear wireless adapter, which I have now uninstalled... I couldn't connect to the internet and I was a little intoxicated and decided to install the netgear to see if I could connect with that. I still couldn't and fixed my router this morning and everything is fine in that aspect. The main issue I think it was that I change my ram speed from around 1300 to 1499. I also changed the voltage from 1.5 to about 1.52.. I don't think I up the voltage enough because I have spoken with Kingston and they told me that for 1333 the voltage is 1.5 and for 1600 it is 1.65, I have now changed my voltage to 1.575 which is in the middle between the two kinda like my 1499 speed... I did also attach the dump files. Hopefully, I fix the error(s) but you always seem to provide great support and insight. Thanks for the help once again. Darren


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I just got another BSOD a few minutes into watching a podcast again... During those 8 days I watched a few podcasts for maybe 4 to 6 hours with no BSOD. I change my ram speed to 1599 and voltage to 1.65 and got a BSOD while windows 7 was loading... So i change them back to the same settings before i change them last night... Heres another minidump... Hopefully my resetting my ram speed with do the trick. Thanks again Darren


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Hi - 

One of the three dumps named Realtek audio - 

```
[font=lucida console]RTKVHD64.sys    Tue Nov 23 05:14:08 2010 (4CEB93F0)[/font]
```
Update the driver - http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121011-24632-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Dec 10 17:21:57.006 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.504
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeReleaseSemaphore+9f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KeReleaseSemaphore+9f
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`034b4cef fffff880`08464df0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0813
BiosReleaseDate = 10/24/2011
SystemManufacturer = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121011-17191-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Dec 10 17:17:28.947 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:57:19.071
Probably caused by : HDAudBus.sys ( HDAudBus!HdaController::NotificationDpc+199 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_HDAudBus!HdaController::NotificationDpc+199
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 0813
BiosReleaseDate = 10/24/2011
SystemManufacturer = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121011-18080-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Dec 10 09:27:34.726 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:59:29.850
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHD64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`049c5a25 fffff880`05fa9658 fffff880`05fa8eb0
BiosVersion = 0813
BiosReleaseDate = 10/24/2011
SystemManufacturer = To be filled by O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To be filled by O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Dvel24 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Thanks, I download the new driver and also notice that my ram timings were all off and at 8 instead of 9... It's been two weeks now with out any BSOD. Thanks for you help again... Feliz navidad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help!!!! BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Glad to hear of BSOD-free status.

Thank you for posting back - much appreciated.

Merry Christmas!

jcgriff2

`


----------

